

Ask HN: Wallstreet News slinkset site - soapdev

HN:<p>I have made a slinkset for wallstreet news:
http://bankertimes.com<p>With the financial crisis, it seems like hacker news is bombarded with the wallstreet news. Hopefully this site will allow the users who are  interested in finance to keep up with the news, while also keeping hacker news organized.<p>I am looking for some moderators who are willing to help out. You should be able to find my email in my profile.
======
mstefff
Can I shamelessly promote my Wall Street news aggregator (non-social but much
more useful) -> <http://www.streetread.com>

Personally, I don't think there is much room for social news with regard to
Wall Street. With general market news, what is important to some might be
irrelevant to others, and so on. Stock-specific news can be extremely
important, but only to shareholders.

------
dc2k08
thanks for reminding me of slinkset. havent been back in a while. the site
looks and works brilliantly. definitely going to use it for one of my
projects.

------
immad
nonhackernews.com already kind of serves that need. Do people want a
wallstreet only social news site?

~~~
rockstar9
with the number of links about fed bailouts, maybe so

